# CVT hook up



## Mitchman (Jan 14, 2008)

Well, there is a problem with cvt, because if you want to use it, you will need e. motor that will have same rpm like ex ice engine.

People usually remove all (including cvt) and built new transmission or get manual gearbox.

If you will decide to keep cvt, you would have a lot of problems, because minimal motor changes means adjusting weights and springs (clutch) for hours.
I wanted to built my scooter into electric, but i did't, cos it has cvt. Now i am looking for old sports motorcycle.


----------

